

Quick Archive Service For Information Junkies  - danielhodgins
http://www.getterdown.com
Just whipped up a quick and dirty prototype for a sexy little service I have been dying to launch for a while now.  Any thoughts on the concept and philosophy of having a quick archive that functions as a 'second brain'? Please note this is the first iteration, and therefore, the features are minimal. Just wanted to launch something 'embarassingly early' as Reid Hoffman from LinkedIn so eloquently puts it.
======
danielhodgins
Trust is certainly a big issue with web applications. Before building
GetterDown I used Basecamp for an instant archive. Their functionality didn't
quite suit my needs, but I did trust 37 Signals with my data. Anything that
needs extreme protection (banking account info, passwords, etc) I just keep in
file folders at home.

Our user permissions and access system forbids us from looking at your user
data. As a user I would not want some admin peeking at my personal data, and
we want to ensure that users trust our system 100%.

Thanks for your comment, RiderOfGiraffes.

------
danielhodgins
Any feedback about this service? Your constructive criticism is appreciated.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You've mis-spelled "separate".

I'll try it when I'm at a browser for which it works.

~~~
danielhodgins
Thanks for pointing out the spelling error. Sounds like you had some browser
issues with the site.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I use an old browser (Konqueror 3.0.3 on KDE 3.0.3) on an old OS (SuSE 8.1)
better suited for plain text than fancy web. It's fine on web 1.0.

Actually your site seems mostly to work. It does seem slow. That might just be
my browser taking a long time to work out what to do with what you've sent.

Not sure I'd use the service. Like most people, I guess, I've already got
systems that scratch the itch, and I'm reluctant to put important stuff in
someone else's control. I would think that not-yet-established people would
have fewer reservations.

If I think of more comments, I'll let you know.

EDIT: The reason for putting some items top right and others on the left is
unclear to me. I'm not sure which to look in first when I want to do
something, but I'm not sure what. Probably with practice I'd know whether to
click "here" or "there", but it's a long way to move the mouse between them.
It's a small, picky, subjective design issue.

~~~
danielhodgins
There are lots of issues with the site right now, and that's to be expected. I
am fairly new to programming, so a few hiccups are to be expected. However, I
was able to actually launch something, and that matters. The decision to
actually put something out there way too early has already revealed many
things about the original idea and how it could be better executed. Thank you
for the feedback.

